# Universal Kenpo



## isterphkali38111 (Sep 25, 2016)

Well, I was browsing the web and came across a kenpo class held at a church. I can't train in it right now because I am too busy. However, when I graduate hopefully if it is a decent art with decent instructors I can cross train in it.

Now to my question. Has anyone heard of an art called UNIVERSAL KENPO? Is it a decent traditional martial art to train in if you want to be a decent fighter. The reason I'm posting about it is because it is the only kenpo school I've seen in my city.  I will post more information about it if needed. I really want to train Ed Parkers American kenpo but maybe this could be the next best thing since they don't have it in my city.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 25, 2016)

It is really up in the air. The only way to know is to go.


----------



## isterphkali38111 (Sep 25, 2016)

Touch Of Death said:


> It is really up in the air. The only way to know is to go.


Maybe your right. I was asking because I thought someone here might be knowledgeable about the art. Also I am a beginner Martial artist that trains in Kali escrima so I may not have the discernment to tell if an art is any good or not. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 25, 2016)

isterphkali38111 said:


> Maybe your right. I was asking because I thought someone here might be knowledgeable about the art. Also I am a beginner Martial artist that trains in Kali escrima so I may not have the discernment to tell if an art is any good or not. Thanks for the reply.


I do kenpo, and can offer my opinion, on anything you tell me.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 25, 2016)

Here is some Universal Kenpo. I hate his hammer fist, but it isn't horrible...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 25, 2016)

The hammer fist was horrible.


----------



## isterphkali38111 (Sep 25, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 25, 2016)

isterphkali38111 said:


> Thanks.


Promise me you will never do a hammer fist, like that.


----------



## isterphkali38111 (Sep 25, 2016)

This is even worse. I hope the class isn't like this.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 25, 2016)

isterphkali38111 said:


> This is even worse. I hope the class isn't like this.


That isn't kenpo kicking.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 26, 2016)

Universal Kempo is a Kajukenbo offshoot.


----------



## isterphkali38111 (Sep 26, 2016)

Do you have an opinion on the art blind side?


----------



## Blindside (Sep 27, 2016)

One of my Kajukenbo instructors was from that lineage and he was pretty good, that said the instructor is what matters more than lineage.  A crappy instructor will muck up a great art and make it useless.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 27, 2016)

Looking at the hairstyles on the three chaps in the video I'd suggest that is from the 1980s despite when it says it was released.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 27, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Looking at the hairstyles on the three chaps in the video I'd suggest that is from the 1980s despite when it says it was released.


Well, there are some backwoods areas in this country...


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Oct 25, 2016)

My teacher of about 14 years started in KeMpo in England and Australia in the late 60's and early 70's, lateraled to a Tracy garage school for a spell, then to Parker kenpo, then moved to Hawaii for several years to get his black belt from Professor Chow; then moved to Japan for a spell, to study Chinese Kempo there (more like japanese jujutsu with kicks, chops, pokes and punches inserted as atemi for softening).

On evaluating the different sytems he'd studied, noted similarities...a punch is a punch; a kick is a kick, sort of thing. Compiled the themes and combos he liked best, and called it UCKJ: Universal Chinese Kenpo-Jujutsu. Or, "Universal Kenpo" for short. 

Another Parker kenpo teacher in So Cal, who had broken away from Parker over business disputes, called his approach to training Universal Kenpo, because techniques should have universal applications (a stick coming in from the high right, punch, knife, foot, chandelier, whatever, could all be addressed with the same solution: Separate techs for each item shouldn't be necessary). The name was the same, but they looked nothing alike, and shared vastly different training approaches and contents.

Anyone can call anything they do, anything they want to. Visit the guy, see if you like his stuff. If you do, train. If not, keep looking.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 25, 2016)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> My teacher of about 14 years started in KeMpo in England and Australia in the late 60's and early 70's, lateraled to a Tracy garage school for a spell, then to Parker kenpo, then moved to Hawaii for several years to get his black belt from Professor Chow; then moved to Japan for a spell, to study Chinese Kempo there (more like japanese jujutsu with kicks, chops, pokes and punches inserted as atemi for softening).
> 
> On evaluating the different sytems he'd studied, noted similarities...a punch is a punch; a kick is a kick, sort of thing. Compiled the themes and combos he liked best, and called it UCKJ: Universal Chinese Kenpo-Jujutsu. Or, "Universal Kenpo" for short.
> 
> ...


Ok that last part is crazy. Of course you adapt to the weapon. There are just some techs you don't do with a knife in your hand. Sticks are more useful on a swing, and not a thrust. Come on, now...


----------

